# Potential Arthur Effects?



## Jdc716 (Jun 27, 2014)

Curious to know how Arthur will effect the bite in the surf and sound?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Depends on a lot of factors.. Amount of wind,rain,how badly the salinity is changed,amount of debris in water,how it changes the different fishing holes through erosion.. Really hard to predict.... After a few days or weeks all will be back to normal,maybe new spots,but back to normal.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

and all the little birdies will be washed away


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> and all the little birdies will be washed away


Along with Route 12 !


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

NPS Facilities Close Due to Threat of Tropical Storm Arthur
Advisory Notice #1
Manteo, NC – The Outer Banks Group National Parks, Cape Hatteras National Seashore, Fort Raleigh National Historic Site, and Wright Brothers National Memorial, has begun the initial implementation of the Park’s Hurricane Plan in anticipation of the approach of Tropical Storm Arthur. The National Weather Service is predicting that the effects of Tropical Storm Arthur will impact the Outer Banks of North Carolina, by Thursday, July 3, 2014 with storm conditions possibly continuing through Saturday, July 5, 2014.
In anticipation of this weather event, the following NPS facilities will begin closing at noon today, Wednesday, July 2, 2014.
• All NPS campgrounds, Ocracoke, Frisco, Cape Point and Oregon Inlet will close at noon today, Wed., July 2 and remain closed until further notice. The Ocracoke campground reservation system has been temporarily suspended.
• Silver Lake Marina NPS docks will close at noon Wednesday, July 2.
• Ocracoke and Hatteras Island NPS Visitor Centers will close at noon on Wed., July 2 and then remain closed until further notice. Bodie Island Visitor Center, Wright Brothers National Memorial and Fort Raleigh National Historic Site will be closed Thursday and Friday, July 3 and 4. Previously scheduled evening programs are cancelled as of Wed., July 2 until further notice.
• Lifeguard beach operations at Ocracoke, Buxton, and Coquina will close at noon on Wed., July 2 until further notice.
• The Cape Hatteras Lighthouse will close at noon Wed., July 2 and remain closed until further notice. All park special programs scheduled have been cancelled until further notice.
• The Bodie Island Lighthouse will close at 6:30 pm on Wed., July 2 and the climbing reservation system has been temporarily suspended beginning Thursday, July 3.
• All NPS beaches will be closed to off-road vehicles by 9:00 p.m. on Wednesday, July 2 and remain closed until further notice.
• The Buxton and Ocracoke Off-Road Vehicle Permit offices will close at noon on Wed., July 2. The Bodie Island Off-Road Vehicle Permit office will close at 4:30 p.m. on Wed, July 2.
For more information, listen to NOAA weather radio and local radio and media for updates and advisories.
Please be safe out there everyone!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Dare County Emergency Management
July 2, 2014 10:30 a.m.

Dare County officials are closely monitoring the track of Tropical Storm Arthur. The National Weather Service has issued a Hurricane Watch for Hatteras Island and a Tropical Storm Watch for areas of Dare County north of Oregon Inlet.

With the storm’s uncertain forecast, the Dare County Control Group will meet again today at 5:30 p.m. and assess the storm’s track and possible impact for the Outer Banks and determine any protective measures that may be needed.

Based on the current forecast, the storm is expected to reach the Outer Banks by early Friday morning. However, prior to the storm the area will experience high winds, rough seas, and dangerous rip currents. There is a possibility of water and sand overwash on NC Highway 12 on Hatteras Island and NCDOT is staged to address problems that may arise.

It is important for residents and visitors to stay informed and begin taking necessary steps to protect property such as securing loose outdoor objects and boats. Assemble or restock your disaster supply kit with essential supplies to sustain your family and pets for up to three days. Preparedness information is available at www.readync.org

Visitors should monitor forecasts and follow instructions offered by their property management company and be ready to leave the area with all belongings if the order is given by Emergency Management officials.

TOWN OF DUCK

The Town of Duck is closely monitoring Tropical Storm Arthur. A final decision regarding the Town of Duck 4th of July Parade will occur by 5:00 P.M., Thursday, July 3 and will be posted online and on Town of Duck social media channels. Please note, due to the 4th of July holiday, trash collection will be delayed one day and will be picked up Saturday, July 5, 2014. For updates regarding TS Arthur in Duck, and updates related to 4th of July events and concerts, follow Town of Duck on Facebook and DuckOBX on Twitter.

NATIONAL PARK SERVICE

The Outer Banks Group National Parks, Cape Hatteras National Seashore, Fort Raleigh National Historic Site, and Wright Brothers National Memorial, has begun the initial implementation of the Park’s Hurricane Plan in anticipation of the approach of Tropical Storm Arthur. The National Weather Service is predicting that the effects of Tropical Storm Arthur will impact the Outer Banks of North Carolina, by Thursday, July 3, 2014 with storm conditions possibly continuing through Saturday, July 5, 2014.

In anticipation of this weather event, the following NPS facilities will begin closing at noon today, Wednesday, July 2, 2014.

All NPS campgrounds, Ocracoke, Frisco, Cape Point and Oregon Inlet will close at noon today, Wed., July 2 and remain closed until further notice. The Ocracoke campground reservation system has been temporarily suspended.
Silver Lake Marina NPS docks will close at noon Wednesday, July 2.
Ocracoke and Hatteras Island NPS Visitor Centers will close at noon on Wed., July 2 and then remain closed until further notice. Bodie Island Visitor Center, Wright Brothers National Memorial and Fort Raleigh National Historic Site will be closed Thursday and Friday, July 3 and 4. Previously scheduled evening programs are cancelled as of Wed., July 2 until further notice.
Lifeguard beach operations at Ocracoke, Buxton, and Coquina will close at noon on Wed., July 2 until further notice.
The Cape Hatteras Lighthouse will close at noon Wed., July 2 and remain closed until further notice. All park special programs scheduled have been cancelled until further notice.
The Bodie Island Lighthouse will close at 6:30 pm on Wed., July 2 and the climbing reservation system has been temporarily suspended beginning Thursday, July 3.
All NPS beaches will be closed to off-road vehicles by 9:00 p.m. on Wednesday, July 2 and remain closed until further notice.
The Buxton and Ocracoke Off-Road Vehicle Permit offices will close at noon on Wed., July 2. The Bodie Island Off-Road Vehicle Permit office will close at 4:30 p.m. on Wed, July 2.
RESCHEDULING OF FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS

AVON - The Avon Fireworks Committee, Avon Property Owners’ Association, Koru Village, Pyrotecnico, and Dare County have made a joint decision to reschedule the July 4th fireworks show on the Avon Fishing Pier, tentatively to Monday, July 7th at 9:00 p.m.

MANTEO - As a result of the deteriorating weather forecast for Friday, all of the 4th of July events for the Town of Manteo have been rescheduled for Sunday July 6th.

NAGS HEAD - The Town of Nags Head's Fireworks Spectacular, originally scheduled for Friday, July 4, has been moved to Saturday, July 5 at 9:25 pm. The fireworks will be shot off from Nags Head Pier, as originally planned.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION

Dare County will continue to monitor conditions and provide periodic updates about Tropical Storm Arthur. The next scheduled update will be Wednesday, July 2 by 3:00 p.m.

To receive email alerts directly from Dare County Emergency Management, visit www.darecountyem.com, and follow @DareCoEM on Twitter.

The Dare County Emergency Operations Center will be operating throughout the storm and may be reached at 252-475-5655 or visit www.darenc.com for updated information.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

I dont know Jam or River first hand and in fact.. havent been to beaches north of emerald isle since i was five... and i am now 46... but you talk about two guys always trying to help posters, fisherman, and tourist to those areas up at hatteras etc.. first rate.

Whether is be fishing info, beach closure issues, tourist and weather info. we are lucky to have such guys on the board willing to share info and help people out. I am not saying i agree with everything they say but i agree one hundred percent that their hearts are in the right place and they sure but their best foot forward to help everyone with all kinds of issues and questions... thank you both very much.

As for the weather.. everyone just stay safe and pay attention to what is going on... a 24 - 36 hour storm will pass quickly and hopefully safely and then we can get back to enjoying summers on the carolina coast.






JAM said:


> Dare County Emergency Management
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Storm is suppose to move through fast Thursday night and be nice by the end of Friday. I hope they are right!


----------



## Axemanco3 (Jun 29, 2014)

we are headed to Buxton on Saturday so hopefully this passes quickly. Jam and DD - stay safe!!


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Axemanco3 said:


> we are headed to Buxton on Saturday so hopefully this passes quickly. Jam and DD - stay safe!!


I plan to head to Buxton too, to check out my property. But may not be possible Saturday. Before heading that way I'll be checking these websites, and a few more. Ditto to ya'll be safe down there!

http://www.ncdot.gov/traffictravel/

http://www.darenc.com/public/roads.asp

http://www.surfchex.com/hatteras-web-cam.php


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

July 2, 2014 6:05 p.m.

The Dare County Control Group has issued a mandatory evacuation order for residents and visitors on Hatteras Island beginning at 5:00 a.m., Thursday, July 3, 2014. After 5:00 a.m. Thursday, no access will be allowed to Hatteras Island.

All Hatteras Island residents and visitors are advised to evacuate as expediently as possible during daylight hours on Thursday before the effects of Tropical Storm Arthur begin to bring high winds, rough seas, dangerous rip currents, and the potential for water and sand overwash on NC Highway 12.

A State of Emergency has been issued for all of Dare County with the only restriction being the mandatory evacuation of Hatteras Island.

Visitors should evacuate with all personal belongings and follow instructions offered by their property management company.

Those evacuating to areas north of Dare County are encouraged to travel westbound on Highway 64 to Interstate 95. Evacuating through the rural areas to the west of Dare County will help avoid traffic backups and congestion that may prolong evacuation by traveling northbound through the Hampton Roads portion of Virginia.

The National Weather Service has issued a Hurricane Warning for all of Dare County which means the area should anticipate near hurricane conditions.

The Dare County Control Group serves as the decision making body for Emergency Management and consists of representatives of Dare County, the Sheriff’s Office, the National Park Service, and the towns of Duck, Kill Devil Hills, Kitty Hawk, Manteo, Nags Head, and Southern Shores.

Bulletins from the Joint Information Section will be issued as conditions warrant and the next scheduled update will be Thursday, July 3 by 10:00 a.m.

To receive email alerts directly from Dare County Emergency Management, visit www.darecountyem.com


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Thanks JAM, I hope this helps out a lot of people! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> Storm is suppose to move through fast Thursday night and be nice by the end of Friday. I hope they are right!


 FAST is key.. If this thing lingers like Sandy,it could be a MAJOR PROBLEM!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Dare County Emergency Management urges all Hatteras Island residents and visitors to take the threat of Hurricane Arthur seriously and evacuate because of the threat of high winds, ocean overwash, and soundside flooding.
The National Weather Service predicts sustained winds of 80 to 85 mph with gusts as high as 105 mph. There is the potential for significant soundside flooding, particularly in Buxton, Frisco, Hatteras Village, and areas adjacent to the Pamlico Sound. The Weather Service predicts significant ocean overwash posing a serious threat to oceanfront areas especially in the Villages of Avon, Buxton, Frisco, and Hatteras.
The mandatory Hatteras Island evacuation includes the Villages of Rodanthe, Waves, Salvo, Avon, Buxton, Frisco, and Hatteras. A State of Emergency has been issued for all of Dare County with the only restriction being the mandatory evacuation of Hatteras Island. During this time access to Hatteras Island is not allowed.
Those evacuating to areas north of Dare County are encouraged to travel westbound on Highway 64 to Interstate 95. Evacuating through the rural areas to the west of Dare County will help avoid traffic backups and congestion that may prolong evacuation by traveling northbound on Route 158/168 through the Hampton Roads portion of Virginia.
Conditions are expected to worsen as the storm approaches making it important that Hatteras Island residents and visitors evacuate as expediently as possible today during daylight hours. Visitors should evacuate with all personal belongings and follow instructions offered by their property management company.
Those who do not heed the evacuation order should be prepared to sustain themselves for at least 72 hours. Be aware that emergency personnel may be unable to respond to calls for help during high winds. During and after the storm there is the risk of impassable roads due to soundside flooding and ocean overwash. And, access to essential goods and services may be disrupted. There are no Red Cross approved shelters in Dare County.
The mandatory evacuation of Hatteras Island does not include the areas of Dare County north of Oregon Inlet, which encompasses the towns of Duck, Southern Shores, Kitty Hawk, Kill Devil Hills, Nags Head, and Manteo, as well as Colington, Martin’s Point, Wanchese, East Lake, and Stumpy Point.
WATER SERVICE
The Dare County Water Department advises that water service North of the Mac Midgett Water Plant in Rodanthe may experience temporary outages this evening during peak wind periods likely after midnight due to potential ocean overwash in the northern Rodanthe area.
DARE COUNTY TRASH PICKUP
All scheduled trash collection for Friday, July 4th has been cancelled. These areas will be picked up on Saturday, July 5th, weather permitting: Kitty Hawk (beach road), Southern Shores, Manteo, Wanchese, East Lake, Manns Harbor, and Stumpy Point. Rodanthe, Salvo, Waves and Avon will be collected as well on Saturday July 5th pending road conditions. The Buxton Transfer Station will be closing immediately and closed on Friday July 4th as well.
TOWN OF DUCK
The Town of Duck 4th of July Parade, originally scheduled for 9:00 a.m. on Friday, July 4, has been CANCELLED. Due to logistical reasons, the parade will not be rescheduled.
The Concert in the Park scheduled from 6:30 – 8:00 p.m., Thursday, July 3, is being reviewed by Town of Duck Staff and a decision regarding its status will be announced through Town of Duck web and social media outlets this morning and an update will be included in the Joint Information Center update at 4:00 p.m. Please note: trash collection is scheduled for Saturday, July 5, 2014. Additional updates and photos related to Hurricane Arthur will be available at www.townofduck.com, at Town of Duck on Facebook and DuckOBX on Twitter.
TOWN OF NAGS HEAD
The Town of Nags Head will not be collecting trash on Friday. This change affects the town’s west side residential route and commercial collections.
TOWN OF SOUTHERN SHORES
Town of Southern Shores trash pick-up now rescheduled for Saturday, July 5.
ALLIGATOR RIVER/PEA ISLAND NATIONAL WILDLIFE REFUGES
Pea Island National Wildlife Refuge Visitor Center will be closed Thursday and Friday.
National Wildlife Refuges Visitor Center on Roanoke Island will be closed on Thursday and Friday. All guided refuge programs scheduled for Thursday and Friday have been canceled.
FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS
The July 4th fireworks celebrations scheduled for Avon, Kill Devil Hills, Manteo, and Nags Head have all been rescheduled.
PUBLIC HEALTH ADVISORIES
The Dare County Department of Health & Human Services is issuing public health advisories prior to Hurricane Arthur. In order to protect your health, it is important that you follow these public health guidelines:
If Flooding Occurs:
Avoid contact with flood water which may contain fecal material from overflowing sewage systems and other hidden hazards such as debris. 
Do not walk in or play in flooded areas especially in bare feet or flimsy footwear. You may be at risk for possible infection or injury from flood waters. If you do come into contact with flood water, wash exposed skin thoroughly with soap and safe water.
Do not allow children to play in flood water areas, wash children's hands frequently, and do not allow children to play with flood-water contaminated toys that have not been disinfected.
If Food Becomes Exposed to Flood Waters:
Do not eat any food that may have come into contact with flood water.
Discard any food that is not in a waterproof container if there is any chance that it has come into contact with flood water.
If Power Loss Occurs:
Refrigerators will keep foods appropriately cold for about 4 hours without power if it is unopened.
Do not open freezers until you plan to use or discard the contents; as stated above, most freezers will keep food safe for 24 to 48 hours if left closed.
Discard any food that has an unusual odor, color or texture.
If you rely on a Private Well:
Boil water for at least five minutes at a full rolling boil before using it for drinking, cooking, making ice or brushing teeth
Infants under six months and pregnant women should not drink boiled water, because boiling water may concentrate harmful nitrates.
Continue to use bottled water or to boil your well-water until tests on samples taken since the last flooding or loss of electricity show the water is safe.
If you have a Septic System:
Assess your system after the storm
If property is flooded, do not use
Use water conservation practices until power is fully restored
If your home is Flooded:
Assure it is safe to enter
Remove mold and mildew & dry out the walls
Check heating and Air conditioning
Assure the building is dry before repairing
For more detailed information, please visit http://www.darenc.com/health/newspubs.asp or contact the Dare County Department of Health & Human Services’ Public Health Division at 252.475.5003 or 252.475.5080.
NEXT UPDATE
The next scheduled update will be Thursday, July 3, 2014 by 4:00 p.m.
The Dare County Emergency Operations Center will be operating throughout the storm and may be reached at 252-475-5655 or visit www.darenc.com for updated information.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Prayers to all of you in harms way. I hope it misses.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

It must be going to get really bad because Ocracoke is suspending Alcohol sales at 5pm today.................


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Everyone do OK now that the water is going down? Kenny & family ... was your "high ground" high enough to protect the vehicles?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Everyone do OK now that the water is going down? Kenny & family ... was your "high ground" high enough to protect the vehicles?


 All good,couple of trees to chainsaw and tote out,little water on road,some flashing and a couple of shingles..Not too bad or as bad as it could have been.. Haven't checked vehicles yet.. I had them and boat stored from airport to Buxton... Hopefully they are ok..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

looks like RWS got it again but most other places did alright


----------

